# I Had To Do It!



## wdcav1952 (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't seriously aggravated anyone (that I know of! :biggrin lately, so I decided to change my avatar.  Enjoy!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## byounghusband (Sep 25, 2009)

Only 6 months, 1 week, and one day late.....  

Better LATE than NEVER!! :tongue:


----------



## Verne (Sep 25, 2009)

Tires me out just looking at it.
Venr


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually you are 5 months, 2 weeks and 6 days early:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.


----------



## mountain_guy (Sep 25, 2009)

Cav,

Is that your IAP happy dance?


----------



## byounghusband (Sep 25, 2009)

Check your math Roger.....  March 17, 2010 is 5 months, 3 weeks, and 1 day early.  :biggrin:

I hope Cav doesn't keep that avatar that long.....  

We might have to get Jeff to fix it!!



SnowLeopard_2001 said:


> Actually you are 5 months, 2 weeks and 6 days early:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2009)

byounghusband said:


> Check your math Roger..... March 17, 2010 is 5 months, 3 weeks, and 1 day early. :biggrin:
> 
> I hope Cav doesn't keep that avatar that long.....
> 
> We might have to get Jeff to fix it!!


 

LOL Fix it or get it fixed???  

Course, you could always suggest a new avatar for Cav...:devil:
Do I see a contest on the horizon???:biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 25, 2009)

He only wish he could dance that good. Ask his wife.  lol


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 25, 2009)

Show that boy to the bathroom!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 25, 2009)

OK, you went and hurt my feelings!  The leprechaun is gone _*for now*_. :biggrin:


----------



## byounghusband (Sep 25, 2009)

:highfive::highfive::highfive: All Around......




wdcav1952 said:


> OK, you went and hurt my feelings!  The leprechaun is gone _*for now*_. :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Charlie, what happened to your head? It looks like it's melon season. I think you should get her back for that one....next time she sleeps over, shave her mustache off.....LOL


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 25, 2009)

newlondon88 said:


> i don't want to talk about it.


 nor do i!!


----------



## wolftat (Sep 25, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL Fix it or get it fixed???
> 
> Course, you could always suggest a new avatar for Cav...:devil:
> Do I see a contest on the horizon???:biggrin:


 Dawn, I'd like to see your avitar animated.


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 25, 2009)

byounghusband said:


> Check your math Roger..... March 17, 2010 is 5 months, 3 weeks, and 1 day early. :biggrin:
> 
> I hope Cav doesn't keep that avatar that long.....
> 
> We might have to get Jeff to fix it!!


Why don't we get Cav fixed??


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Dawn, I'd like to see your avitar animated.



LOL maybe one of you computer guys can work on that!!:tongue:

Some Welsh Rat noticed that I did not have an avatar and sent one to me to keep Cav's mad Paddy company....on a dare...a double dare mind you!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL maybe one of you computer guys can work on that!!:tongue:
> 
> Some Welsh Rat noticed that I did not have an avatar and sent that to me to go with Cav's mad patty....on a dare...a double dare mind you!!:biggrin:




Oh boy!!!!! There just ain't no learnin' you is there???

A PATTY is something you stick in a bread roll, like a burger.. 

As a former PADDY you should know better!!!!! Shame on you!!!!:biggrin:

....and what's this...'Some Welsh Rat' business????:biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooops!:redface:  Fixed!

There is a joke ...but I won't go there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Dawn, I'd like to see your avitar animated.



You can see it animated, but I'd love to see it for real!!!!  Cor Blimey
Nice set of pins!!!:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 25, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL maybe one of you computer guys can work on that!!:tongue:



I have a little animation applet called "Stiff Breeze" :tongue:


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 25, 2009)

BOY O BOY  THESE GUYS HAVE no MERCY


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok, what is it with you mad bunch tonight???

Cav was an Irish midget but exploded, Charlie's been scalped and Bob is doing pics for a toothpaste advert......
.......and Dawn is trying to give us all heart palpitations witha hot bit of thigh.

Is there some weird American custom happening that we don't all know about???:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Sep 25, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Ok, what is it with you mad bunch tonight???
> 
> Cav was an Irish midget but exploded, Charlie's been scalped and Bob is doing pics for a toothpaste advert......
> .......and Dawn is trying to give us all heart palpitations witha hot bit of thigh.
> ...


 No, things are pretty normal.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 25, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Is there some weird American custom happening that we don't all know about???:biggrin:



Well.. if you'd come over on the Mayflower with us, you'd know. :tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 25, 2009)

Come on lads and lassies! Let's get the wee Irish Coleen to dancing!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it just me, or does Charlie look like Jim Cramer with a beard?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 26, 2009)

I should have taken dance lessons.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I should have taken dance lessons.



Don't know it that would help.  Dawn already has a guy that looks like your avatar with glasses!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 26, 2009)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I should have taken dance lessons.


 


wdcav1952 said:


> Don't know it that would help. Dawn already has a guy that looks like your avatar with glasses!!!


 

Cav, shame on you......apoligise to that cave man, you know Ed's club is much smaller....so I've been told


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2009)

Roy,

That is his nose, not a club!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 27, 2009)

OK, the Princess won't prance so I am forced to change my avatar.


----------



## avbill (Sep 27, 2009)

What are you guys talking about? What's a avatar? Why change the avatar  Is it a nose or something else?   You guy make no sense. No wonder Women are smarter!


----------



## gmanblue (Sep 27, 2009)

Great avatar Go SAINTS


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 27, 2009)

avbill said:


> What are you guys talking about? What's a avatar? Why change the avatar  Is it a nose or something else?   You guy make no sense. No wonder Women are smarter!




Been touring the wine country again, Bill??  :drink::drink:  :wink:  Dang, we need a wine glass smilie! 

Or, could we find Bill a nice avatar dealing with fine wines?? :biggrin:


----------

